# vsFTP unter SUSE 9.3 -> Achtung  :)



## Mik3e (23. September 2005)

Hi zusammen,

*Vorweg:*
Ich komm aus der Entwickler-Ecke und arbeite normalerweise auf von Spezialisten vorgefertigten Systemen. Nachdem man aber bekanntlich nie auslernt, habe ich mich mal drangesetzt und mir eine Linux Kiste mit der SUSE 9.3 zusammengeschraubt (wer sich über Tux bei meinem Nick beschwert: Der hat eher damit zu tun, dass ich die OS Bewegeung gut heiße und unterstütze 

Soll im Prinzip ein LAMP System werde. Apache 2 läuft auch schon sehr fein, PHP, GDLib, SSH und alles was man sonst so braucht klappt auch problemlos.

*Problem:*
Um den Testserver wirklich nutzen zu können, möchte ich nun noch einen FTP Server aufsetzen. Dafür habe ich das VSFTPD Paket installiert und in gewohnter Manier mal unzählige Tuts durchforstet.

Leider sind diese meist auf sehr spezifische Probleme zugeschnitten, die Grundlagen (config etc.) werden aber leider nur spärlich erklärt.

Und da verstehe ich nur Bahnhof... Meine Situation ist folgende:
Der Apache zeigt auf ein verzeichis: /web/mp1/testsite. Es gibt keine Virtiual Hosts (unnötig bei einer testmaschine).

Nun möchte ich einen einzigen FTP Account anlegen, mit dem ich auf dieses Verzeichnis zugreifen kann (inkl. aller Rechte). Ich hab gelesen, dass man dafür ein eigenes User-File braucht.. Dann das man es mit virtuellen oder realen Systemusern lösen kann...
Und jetzt sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr 

Hat vielleicht irgendwer einen Tipp/Tutorial, wo ich welches Config File speichern muss und wie diese auszusehen haben

Danke & LG
Mike


----------

